# Neighbors Buck! He’s a stud.



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

My buddy hit this Hog on is property tonight! 5pm walked in for a perfect broadside shot he said! I have Antler envy. Stark County. Added a few shots from his trail camera.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

My goodness...what a pig.


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

Nice buck. The most amazing part to me is the inside antler point, i think the G1 antler point is super tall. Ive never seen a big buck with a G1 point like that, most of the time they are way shorter in comparison to the other points


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Thats a hog look at those brows


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Gotta love those big 8's.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Holy brow tines, what an eight pointer.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Oh my!


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Those are crazy brow tines.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Good Lord look at those brow tines. I have antler envy and I don't even know the fella.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

monster length on all the times plus those brow tines are unbelievable. even the brow tines match. they have the same bend near the top. he is a stud of a buck.
sherman


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

That should score excellent...never beat that 8 pointer thats for sure!


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

WOW just wow. Let us know what he scores if you don't mind. It has to be close to booner size. What is very hard with only 8 points. Incredible brow tines for sure. But all the other tines are very impressive as well... Great buck


----------



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

I think he’s going score pretty high with tine length I’m thinking high 160 or 170 could u image if he had mass too easily 200 incher


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Stud. Stark county kicks out some giants if you can a place to hunt.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

What a 8 . I hunted a similar one for 3 season and never could kill him. Heck , I only saw him once . I had lots of TC pics . But he rarely moved in daylight. 


Congratulations to your neighbor for getting it done .


----------



## walleye 30 (Sep 20, 2014)

Great eight. Yes keep us posted on score.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Great buck! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

not enough tines at only 8 points. I would have let him walk, LOL. right!!!!!!!


----------



## pawcat (Oct 24, 2011)

x2 on that sherm..to heavy to drag lol


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

That's alotta BONE! Awesome Bull, I mean buck.


----------



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

Awesome buck thanks for sharing. Cant wait till next weekend to get out in the woods again with friends and family.Everybody be safe and good luck.


----------

